# 1992 Hymer 534 Screen washer



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

WINDOW WASHER STOPPED WORKING.After i let the fluid level get to low i filled it back up but now it doesnt work any ideas whets wrong thanx ...trevor


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I can only suggest its either air in the system or pipe has come off somewhere - do you hear the pump trying to operate ? - if no then it could be the pump is knackered or fuse blown


----------



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

I DID HEAR THE PUMP BUT NOT NOW THNX WILL TRY FUSE IS IT EXPENSIVE TO GET A NEW PUMP THANX .....
TREVOR


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

If you need a replacement pump - nip down to your local scrapyard & choose one from a commercial vehicle as they will [usually] be bigger/stronger than ordinary car type - or Halfords !


----------



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

thanx guys will do it at 
weekend


----------

